# Hola !!!



## Leandro Marcos (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello everyone! My name is Leandro. I'm a composer/songwriter. I'm a keyboardist as well.
I love music in all its forms, but my favorites genres are metal (as long as it's melodic), eveything from the 80s (pop, hard rock, AOR), Celtic, classical and film scores.

I would say the the soundtrack that moved me into film scoring is John Williams' ET. Also Hans Zimmer's The Lion King and Gladiator.

So yeah...I guess that's all. I'm glad to be in these forums.

cheers!


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey Leandro, 

From one new member to another, welcome to VI.


----------



## Leandro Marcos (Oct 28, 2017)

ThePrioryStudio said:


> Hey Leandro,
> 
> From one new member to another, welcome to VI.



thanks a lot, man! Welcome to you too!


----------

